# singapore blue tarantula



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

:2thumb:hi has anyone kept singapore blue tarans on here before ? how did you find keepin em and how much am i expecting to pay for one ?


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

i havent kept myself but im gonna get one soon i not too sure if they make great display animals and tbh same with anything all depends on how much you wnat to pay really and howmuch someones willing to sell them


----------



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

ok thanks for that shandy  thinkin of buyin one really pretty aint they if ya can get ya hands on a female anyways


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

this is my girl, who im hoping is nicely up the duff










only adult females are vivid blue, and i guess you're talking around 70-80 for an AF
youngsters range from 15 upwards for slings


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I got two slings but couldnt tell u much a out em got em today


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

oh, keeping them, i missed that bit

pretty much like a Pokie, large arboreal with plenty of attitude and even more speed


----------



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks for all your replys  i reaaaaallly want one oh and beautiful pic


----------



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

oh and do they all usually start off this brown colour . i know males are usually brown but do the females start off that colour too . Im lookin at buyin one at the min off sum one reaaaallly want a female but i guess ill av to take the risk :flrt:


----------



## mashie14 (Oct 19, 2009)

the tss has them for sale at S.E.A.S today females poss gravid at £50 each.BARGIN!!


----------



## mashie14 (Oct 19, 2009)

lil lizzie said:


> oh and do they all usually start off this brown colour . i know males are usually brown but do the females start off that colour too . Im lookin at buyin one at the min off sum one reaaaallly want a female but i guess ill av to take the risk :flrt:


i had a sling (brown) bigger it got the bluer it was getting.....so i was convinced it was a girly.......then matured into a very leggy boy:gasp: GUTTED.


----------

